# Stable flies in the indoor enclosure of my torts ! HELP !



## Bee62 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello friends, today I need your help and experiences. I have nasty, biting stable flies in the indoor enclosures of my torts.The flies don`t bite the torts but me !
Although I remove the tort poop every day these flies have found their way from outside ( I am keeping chicken and sheep near the house ) to the inside and develop / breed in the enclosures of my torts.
Have you these flies too and what do you da against them ? They are biting me ! I hate them !
Thanks in advance.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_fly

Sabine


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey there....

Not sure if you can pick these up there in Germany from your local Feed / Horse proprietor...

https://www.amazon.com/EatingBiting...ocphy=9007722&hvtargid=pla-393898255858&psc=1

Ive used these successfully indoors.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> I have nasty, biting stable flies in the indoor enclosures of my torts.



~ We have found this to be very good. We have mainly used it topically around wounds, cuts, etc. and it has performed fantastic. It was highly recommended by our primary feed store. 

​


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 28, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Hey there....
> 
> Not sure if you can pick these up there in Germany from your local Feed / Horse proprietor...
> 
> ...


Hi ! These sticky fly traps are available in Germany too. I will try them. Thank you !


----------



## Bee62 (Sep 28, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We have found this to be very good. We have mainly used it topically around wounds, cuts, etc. and it has performed fantastic. It was highly recommended by our primary feed store.
> 
> View attachment 252708​


Hello. I have found it on AMAZON available to order. I will try to get the repellent. Thank you.
How do you use it ? Does it kill the flies ?


----------

